# Big Palaces of Latin America



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Mendoza: Selection of Palaces*





Following next, a selection of palaces of Mendoza, amongst there are some of the most relevant exponents of the architecture of the region, such as the former Banco Hipotecario, made in a colonial-revival style, the famous complex of the House of the Government and also the Park Hyatt Hotel, known as one of the parts of the modernization of the city.




*Palace of the Government*































*Av. Emilio Civit al 700*



















*Museo del Pasado Cuyano:*



















*Palace of Justice*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Park Hyatt:*






























*Ex Banco Hipotecario:*























































*Banco Galicia: Necochea y España*



















*Mansión Stoppel*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^



Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Rosario, Argentina*




Like the other large argentine cities, Rosario preserves much of its architecture from the beginning of the 20th century, from the times of a thriving Argentina and with a great vision of future. Having one of the most important ports for the export of grains, Rosario managed to consolidate an urban center of high building density, surrounded by several kilometers of low houses of various architectural styles. These are then some of its greatest exponents:




*Jockey Club *






























*Palacio Cabanellas*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Palacio del Correo*


















*Sarmiento y Santa Fe*

















*Municipalidad de Rosario*

















*El Palacio de la Oportunidad*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Teatro El Círculo*




























*Bolsa de Comercio*

















*Facultad de Medicina*

















*Museo de la Memoria*
















*Ex Aduana*



























*Palacio Minetti*


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------

